# Self-imposed starvation



## sneakers012 (Jun 2, 2011)

What would you guys suggest is the next step to figure out this problem?

Problem: Almost 4 yo Spoo who is otherwise healthy, and the vet checks out as fine on a basic checkup, refuses to eat more than 2 cups of food a day. Which wouldn't be awful if he wasn't 10 lbs underweight at 65lbs (the most he's ever weighed!) and 27" tall. When I shave him down, he is ribby, hippy, and.. Spiney? If that's even a word. 

Now, before we start in on foods, he has had every food that has 4-5 stars and costs less than $70/bag that Dog Food Advisor can tell you about. Or most of them, anyway. He cycles through food about every 3 months, because I refuse to do it every month like we did when he was younger. But after a month, he generally eats 1x/2days. To date, he has lasted 6 months on a Wellness Core and Lg Breed Puppy combination(which I found him stealing from his 8mo half-brother- who eats everything!). He is starting to refuse these as well.. And I'm moving in the next 3 months or so, which brings up the timing issue. I'm beginning to think it's all mental- except his list of no-no dog treats is ever-growing(rawhide treats except by this company, table scraps made of anything but lean meat, cheap dog food, etc.) due to the outrageous gastric upset post-feeding. 

Get another vet and scope him for ulcers? Or can we treat dogs like horses and just treat with generic omeprazole? I really don't want him to get as skinny as he did the last time we moved, trying to be proactive... Poor pup.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Have you tried high protein fresh foods? Lean Meat, Fish and Legumes?
Has he had Pancreatitis? Another opinion would be useful. How does he tolerate Rice?

A GSD I knew was the same until a diet of Chicken, Veg and Rice Never looked back after.
Eric.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Make him some satin balls, he will love them and gain weight.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Just a heads up. I have given up rice completely and refuse to give it to my dogs. There is too much arsenic in rice and it's a known carcinogen. Brown rice is even worse. I Don't want to put it in my dog EVER. OP, have you tried Ziwi Peak? It has been called doggie crack. It is pricey but it might get him going. Have you tried Stella and Cheweys? I love that food (well, my dog's do). There has never been a recall as far as I can tell. I wouldn't treat for an ulcer without knowing because that medicine does have some bad side effects in humans and I wouldn't want to give it without being sure it was going to help. Do try the satin balls that were recommended by Carley's Mom, more doggie crack  and home made!

pr


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

for emergency help, you can add outright fat to his diet, but you should see a vet really


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka is tall and slim. 10 years old... completely healthy... 28" and 45 lbs. In five years I've never been able to put any weight on him. 

Shaved down? Hahaha... he looks like an emaciated, abused, neglected shelter dog. So I don't shave him down. 

He doesn't like to be called Spiney. 

I'm as pleased as punch that he DOES eat two cups of kibble a day.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Goggle the satin ball recipe for Great Danes as it's grain free. I am a convert to adding raw chicken parts, necks, wings or backs to my dog's diet. At 4 months, Buck was eating 2-3 chicken necks for dinner. Great for teeth and never, ever turned down. Good luck. I know it's worrisome when a puppy doesn't want to eat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I shifted to a home prepared diet - much easier to know exactly what is in it, and not difficult to ensure that it is correctly balanced with some research and planning. How is he with "real" food - eggs, green tripe, chicken necks or wings, etc, etc? Most dogs do very well on a good kibble, but if you have a dog that cannot tolerate one of the common ingredients the poor creature could be suffering recurrent stomach pains that are eventually associated with the food and lead to it being refused. I cannot tolerate any of the allium family - my sister had dreadful stomach pains for weeks which she eventually realised were caused by the green lip muscle extract in a supplement she was taking (she can't eat shell fish). Sophy reacts badly to turkey, for some reason. Manufacturers often change the formulation of their foods according to the availability of ingredients, so even a food that is well tolerated this month may not be when you buy the next bag. 

DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend has good advice on choosing both commercial and home prepared diets for dogs with gastric problems.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Your dog sounds a lot like Hans. Hans is 24 inches and about 47lbs. To me he seems thin, but our vet, who has poodles herself, says he is fine, just a slender guy. He's eating Bil Jac Farmers Bounty right now, because my mom gave us some and he loved it. He's on his second bag, and still cleaning his plate, which is a record for him. It wasn't my first choice of food, but I don't think it's horrible and he likes it well enough that I can use it as a treat even.


----------

